# Kodenkan Dan Zan Ryu Demo



## MJS (Aug 3, 2010)

Danzan Ryu Clips with Sig Kufferath

[yt]L2awE7oHu5E&feature=related[/yt]


[yt]txpg7z38uSo&feature=related[/yt]


[yt]xy7vFMFNsOg&feature=related[/yt]


[yt]fKvMDhbzLg4&feature=related[/yt]


[yt]1tC1rSQhACc&feature=related[/yt]


----------



## Tanaka (Aug 3, 2010)

I like what I see.
When you see an old man throwing people around like that. You know it's jujutsu :wink1:


----------



## Manny (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you very much for the vids, they are awesome, just some  questions?  is this japanese jujutsu? or what kind of MA is it?

I saw some moves of the pony tail master that resembles some kind of kanpo that's why I am confused.

Manny


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 5, 2010)

Danzan Ryu is a Hawaiian art with a Japanese base( "Danzan Ryu" would basically translate to English as "Hawaiian style") I believe it was founded by Henry Seishiro Okazaki sometime in the 40's-50's.


----------



## MJS (Aug 6, 2010)

Manny said:


> Thank you very much for the vids, they are awesome, just some questions? is this japanese jujutsu? or what kind of MA is it?
> 
> I saw some moves of the pony tail master that resembles some kind of kanpo that's why I am confused.
> 
> Manny


 
I believe Master Rhodes is affiliated with a Kenpo system, thus the reason why things look as they do.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe Henry Okazaki had some friendships and interactions and whatnot with the Hawaiian kenpo folks back in the early and middle 1900s.  Certainly there is some level of influence between them.


----------

